# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Remote for spinnig wing duck.

## gadgetman

Anyone lost or broken one? This looks fairly similar to one I had a squizz at yesterday.

MTDZ007 RF 2-Channel Wireless Remote Control Relay Switch Module - Green + Brown + Black (12V) - Worldwide Free Shipping - DX

2-Channel Way Wireless Remote Control Switch System - White (DC 12V) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Could be a cheap option for a fix.

----------


## gadgetman

Most relays will switch at a much lower voltage. I've ordered one so will see how it goes. You could always use the 12V battery and run the motor off a voltage regulator that is supplied by the relay. What is the motor arrangement inside these, I haven't looked.

----------

